#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-14
<ljw-1204> Dash
<ljw-1204> Dash中有两处没有翻译：图片搜索页面页面提示信息 和 最后一页搜索框提示信息。
<ljw-1204> 快捷关机界面最上面显示的提示信息也还没有翻译过来~
<nudtrobert> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/zh_CN/+translate?direction=backwards&start=240
<nudtrobert> Unity template的可见度都比较高的
<nudtrobert> 只有50几条，而且都有建议
<ljw-1204> 今天的Daily系统优客助手的软件推荐功能里，好多推荐应用点开都显示未发现..
<ypwong> ljw-1204, 系统是 i386 or amd64?
<ljw-1204> amd64
<whzhang> I have a question: How to know IPv6 address of a website?
<whzhang> I need it to set up a mirror site.
<happyaron> ...
<Cheetah> dns resolve
<Cheetah> man getaddressinfo
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-15
<Cheetah> whzhang: 是张博士?
<lenky> SkinType可以直接放到MyAction里 不用另外搞个map
<Cheetah> ?
<lenky> 如果没有tipsimg backarror or forwararror可以不要吧 怎么默认还设置了几个值？
<lenky> to FJKong
<FJKong> lenky: hi
<happyaron> whzhang: 你昨天想知道啥ipv6的事情。。。？
<whzhang> @happyaron: 我是说如何通过域名查询其所在服务器的IPv6地址。
<happyaron> whzhang: dig aaaa mirror.bit.edu.cn
<whzhang> is this a command?
<happyaron> yes
<happyaron> dig aaaa
<happyaron> 后面加域名
<whzhang> ok, 研究一下输出结果先：）
<JackYu> ypwong, 看到Richard昨天的邮件没？那20个问题。
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 有空check一下jzheng邮件中q&a，明天上午我也回一个邮件。
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, FJKong, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=100 UbuntuKylin 13.10媒体发布会将于10月17日下午在京举行
<ypwong> ah, now i know there's weibo
<JackYu> ypwong, :)
<JackYu> ypwong, same for me
<ypwong> JackYu, have you posted the release party notice to ubuntu forum?
<ypwong> JackYu, really? even the ubuntukylin weibo?
<JackYu> ypwong, not yet. 我们明天去发布一个。
<JackYu> ypwong, 我是说Canonical的weibo
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-16
<FJKong> ypwong: 发布会具体地址是在哪儿？
<ypwong> FJKong, sorry i don't know yet
<JackYu> FJKong, ypwong, 在中关村附件某酒店，要问一下richard.
<FJKong> JackYu: got
<FJKong> 尽量早通知比较好一点
<JackYu> FJKong, 媒体见面会的地点和安排是Canonical这边确定的，我也是昨天才知道准确信息。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-17
<smartboyhw> maclin, ypwong you guys want to mark 13.10 images ready?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, let maclin handle that
<maclin> smartboyhw, ypwong, I will do it !
<ypwong> thanks!
<JackYu> maclin, hi?
<smartboyhw> maclin, #ubuntu-release is asking about announcement links for Kylin
<maclin> smartboyhw, I am checking it with Jack, but he is on the plane now. Could we give the releasenote instead or wait for Jack?
<smartboyhw> maclin, the announcement is out already-.- (the release is out)
<maclin> yes, I see it. the kylin link is not listed in the message
<maxiaojun> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ 我这里打不开
<maclin> smartboyhw, 再确认一下，13.10是已经正式发布了吗？ qatracker上的状态还没有更新
<smartboyhw> maclin, it is, look at #ubuntu-release and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-October/000177.html
<smartboyhw> qatracker is the slowest to update
<maclin> 恩，这个我看到了，有点儿不敢确定，所以跟你再确认一下，原来计划我们明天早上再正式宣布的^_^
<smartboyhw> maclin, heh heh
<Cheetah> what're you hehing?
<smartboyhw> Cheetah, about them originally planning to announce tmr;P
<Cheetah> today, I assembled a server with ubuntu-server 13.04, and plans to hosting it in Changsha Lugu Telecom IDC.
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 贺！13.10 发布 - http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-18
<pstv> f
<Cheetah> ooooo
<JackYu> hi
<rogetfan> 有没有人在使用新d的ubuntu出问题了?
<ypwong> rogetfan, 什么问题
<rogetfan> 鼠标光标闪个不停
<rogetfan> 不知道是我的鼠标有问题还是软件有问题
<rogetfan> 有的时候闪得特别快根本就看不清鼠标在哪里了
<rogetfan> 我的鼠标是罗技M505
<rogetfan> 还有就是libreoffice 中的calc不能正常试用
<rogetfan> 使用
<rogetfan> 飞信也不能正常使用
<rogetfan> sd
<rogetfan> 没有人回复我阿
<smartboyhw> Trusty Tahr -- The new T codename http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
<ypwong> 可靠的喜瑪拉雅塔爾羊 :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ;P
<smartboyhw> http://trusty-tahr.jpg.to/
<ypwong> wow looks special
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-19
<pwu> 我也希望有机会可以 开发 linux的软件
<pwu> 那样感觉很酷
<Cheetah_> 兄弟们
<wcrane> kylin store
<JackYu> hi, guys.
<Moon_Cheetah> JackYu: good afternoon
<JackYu> Moon_Cheetah, hi
<Moon_Cheetah> any ideas?
<JackYu> about what?
<Moon_Cheetah> UbuntuKylin should learn from Apple.
<Moon_Cheetah> 伙计呢...好凄凉的频道啊.
<Wiky> JackYu, hi
<Moon_Cheetah>  /msg NickServ identify 19870906
<Moon_Cheetah> msg
<JackYu> 周末了，兄弟们都休息了。
<JackYu> 不会像老外，人走了还挂着IRC。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-20
<Cefency> 这里都有什么话题啊
<chenyuwei> hi all
<chenyuwei> 好像wps和pps都支持32位哦
<Moon_Cheetah> multiarch
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-14
<ypwong> shijing, ping
<shijing> hi ypwong
<ypwong> shijing, 我在看 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1330416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330416 in Ubuntu Kylin "In Ubuntu Kylin, default langauge in Ubiquity language chooser is not Simplified Chinese, isolinux/lang not honoured" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ypwong> 你的U盘是用什么制作的？
<ypwong> unetbootin?
<shijing> 在1410系统下用usb creator
<shijing> 只有64为uefi模式启动默认语言是英文，
<shijing> 其它默认简体中文
<ypwong> shijing, 用 dd 做U盘试试看
<ypwong> dd if=<image> of=/dev/sdX
<ypwong> /dev/sdX 是U盘的 device
<shijing> 好的
<shijing> ypwong，用dd做的启动盘，选择uefi 模式启动，默认语言仍为英语
<shijing> ypwong ping
<ypwong> shijing, ok了解
<ypwong> shijing, ping
<shijing> hi ypwong
<ypwong> shijing, 关于 UEFI 的问题，需要报一个新bug
<ypwong> shijing, 还有能帮忙测一下 14.04 在 UEFI 下是否也有问题
<ypwong> ?
<shijing> 好
<ypwong> 怀疑在UEFI下一直都没有支持默认语言
<ypwong> shijing, thanks
<shijing> ypwong uefi新bug怎么报？
<ypwong> shijing, 就说在 uefi 下不支持默认语言
<ypwong> 在非uefi环境却是好的
<shijing> hi ypwong , 1404下也存在此问题
<shijing> 新 bug #1380981
<ubot5> bug 1380981 in Ubuntu Kylin "In UEFI mode, default langauge in Ubiquity language chooser is not Simplified Chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380981
<ypwong> shijing, 那看来问题一直存在呢
<shijing> 恩
<ypwong> JackYu, 在嗎？
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, 能提供一段有关 UKSC 的简短介绍吗？放在 ubuntu. 网站用的
<JackYu> ypwong, 什么事啊，准备睡觉啦:)
<JackYu> 好啊
<ypwong> JackYu, 不急
<JackYu> 争取本周内提供～
<JackYu> 对了，陈丰的邮件你看到没？
<ypwong> JackYu, 有
<JackYu> 明天电话会议讨论一下？
<JackYu> 请他们相关人员参加。
<JackYu> 我发邮件出来了哈
<JackYu> ypwong
<ypwong> JackYu, ok, 我先回一下关于 ubuntu.com 部分的
<JackYu> 好的，邮件已发～
<ypwong> JackYu, 你们来得及改版？
<JackYu> 争取:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 近期事情比较多。还在做UKSC的开发者支持功能，也涉及到网站。
<JackYu> ypwong, 明天会后我们对一下最近的任务安排。周一临时被领导抓去开会，没来得及～
<JackYu> ypwong, 睡觉了，good  night`
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-15
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: bug 1381112需要去找一下laney
<ubot5> bug 1381112 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] Upgrade chinese-calendar to 1.0.0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381112
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 让他approve FFe和upload
<ypwong> JackYu, 目前来开 critical bug 只有  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380981 in Ubuntu Kylin "In UEFI mode, default langauge in Ubiquity language chooser is not Simplified Chinese" [Medium,New]
<ypwong> 不知道你想不想修，反正需要 UE 来弄
<ypwong> 或者你看看你们那边有没有人看一下
<JackYu> ypwong, 尽量修，我先找人看一下，然后给你发邮件。
<ypwong> ok
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, bug #1330414 你们怎么看？aron找上游改一下？
<ubot5> bug 1330414 in Ubuntu Kylin "欢迎界面中的‘发行注记’ 链接到的网页不是UK的介绍" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330414
<ypwong> JackYu, zhangcao怎么把 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1380981 分配给我了？ :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380981 in Ubuntu Kylin "In UEFI mode, default langauge in Ubiquity language chooser is not Simplified Chinese" [Medium,New]
<JackYu> ypwong, 他说需要上游修改～他还在测试，等下让他跟你聊
<JackYu> ypwong, 他在重启电脑测试。
<JackYu> ypwong, Nov CCN会议的事情进展如何？那个Agenda发给will没？
<zhangchao> Anthony,UEFI模式默认语言问题应该和之前默认语言bug类似，是制作ISO的问题。所以就和之前默认语言错误的bug一样分配给你了：）我们也在分析查找错误原因，能否请你再联系下负责ISO制作的人帮忙看一下这个bug？
<ypwong> zhangchao, 我跟 cjwatson 聊過，他认为是不同的问题
<ypwong> 所以才开了个新bug
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,OK
<Kobe_Lee> @happyAron, OK
<ypwong> shijing, 你们有测升级吗
<shijing> ypwong，但失败了bug #1375193
<ubot5> bug 1375193 in Ubuntu Kylin " The system upgrade failed from UK 14.04 to UK14.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375193
<zhangchao> Anthony,之前只修复了syslinux启动的默认语言问题。UEFI启动用的是grub，并没有配置默认语言，这个问题在14.04镜像上也存在，我们还在验证13.04和13.10是否也存在此问题。我想可能ubuntu的iso制作一直都没有对UEFI启动配置默认语言的步骤。在iso镜像中的grub配置文件里加入启动参数locale=zh_CN，即可将UEFI启动的默认语言设置为中文。
<ypwong> shijing, 怎么失败了？没找到 ubuntu-minimal 包？
<ypwong> shijing, 升级失败是严重错误，必须设成 critical
<shijing> 好的，稍后我再验证下升级
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-16
<shijing> ypwong ping
<shijing> 从1404升级到1410 成功，bug #1375193 置为released了
<ubot5> bug 1375193 in Ubuntu Kylin " The system upgrade failed from UK 14.04 to UK14.10" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375193
<ypwong> shijing, that's great. Have you tested 64-bit as well?
<shijing> 哦，sorry，我再测试一下64位
<ypwong>  :)
<happyaron> JackYu: 等我传好wallpapers，需要把它和chinese-calendar一起催一下。
<JackYu> 好的，我晚点催～
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> JackYu: 太坑爹了找了一圈压缩包里没有壁纸大赛第一名啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 俩压缩包里都木有。
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<ypwong> happyaron, yay
<happyaron> ypwong: 我正在从论坛下载
<ypwong> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong 去烦seb128来处理那俩包吧
<happyaron> chinese-calendar 和 ubuntukylin-wallpapers
<JackYu> 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, OK. ubuntu-kylin-sso-client也升级了，麻烦先传一下？然后我一起找seb128去。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client
<happyaron> JackYu: 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks, 弄好了告诉我一下～
<happyaron> JackYu: chinese-calendar你应该先找laney批准FFe
<happyaron> JackYu: 之前只有bug，没subscribe到人
<JackYu> 好的。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: wallpaper已经进去了
<happyaron> shijing: 请验证一下bug 1381852
<ubot5> bug 1381852 in Ubuntu Kylin "壁纸大赛第一名的壁纸没有收录到系统壁纸中" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381852
<shijing> happyaron 明天的iso会看到这张壁纸吧
<happyaron> 不确定～
<happyaron> 估计能
<shijing> 这几天我们关注这个bug
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> 哪有哪些是高优先级的。。
<happyaron> bug tracker 有点乱了分不清
<happyaron> JackYu: sso client uploaded, waiting approval
<happyaron> btw there are changes to CA certs, I'm not sure that's desired
<happyaron> JackYu: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20141016/156273.html
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks. Robert改的，应该有必要～
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，很早就知道了。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 这帮人一下子土豪了嘛
<JackYu> 哈哈
<JackYu> 过两天我们也有好消息了:)
<happyaron> 是嘛是嘛
<happyaron> 坐等
<JackYu> 呵呵，好。我第一时间跟你通报。
<happyaron> 赞
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-17
<ypwong> JackYu, does kobe know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1380938 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380938 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "first start failed and the second there is no icons on panel" [High,New]
<ypwong> JackYu, and could you provide me a description of UKSC?
<ypwong> we need it for our website
<JackYu> ypwong, OK, kobe马上去看。
<JackYu> ypwong, UKSC的介绍要中文还是英文？
<ypwong> JackYu, 中文可以了
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong,目前的最新代码已经解决了这个bug，不知道源里面更新的代码是否是最新的代码，如果不是，可否再次更新下，谢谢。
<ypwong> 然后我翻一下英文，在给他们修饰
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 哪个版本解的？
<JackYu> Kobe, 到这里去确认一下 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong,这个bug是在619解决的，目前最新代码版本是620，也解决了另外一个bug。如果可以更新就是最好的了
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong,bug 1380938跟服务器的链接有关，服务器正常时不会出现这个问题
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 是测试的时候刚好服务器有问题？
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，是的，刚好那天服务器出现问题才发现这个bug
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, utopic 现在是 1.1.3.0，有这个修改吗？
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，我目前只是根据这两天的测试解决了两个bug，但是版本号没有升级，还是1.1.3
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，需要升级版本号重新发布版本吗?
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 不了，如果主因是服务器我觉得没必要升
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong,Ok,那这两个版本的解决就下个版本再更新了
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong,Ok,那这两个bug的解决就下个版本再更新了
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 另外一个是什么bug？
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong,文件粉碎失败的问题，systemdbus配置和sessondbus配置
<Kobe_Lee> 有权限问题的文件无法粉碎，目前已经调整服务配置了
<JackYu> ypwong, UKSC介绍已发。
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 删除不属于自己的文件会问密码吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, thank you
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，目前不会问密码，整个文件粉碎我用systemdbus封装了下，直接可以删除操作，无需用户输入密码
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 这样不好呢
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 很不安全啊
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，意思是需要验证密码？那我下个版本一并解决这个问题
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 是的呢，通常对当前用户没权限的文件进行操作都应该输入密码
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong，OK
<ypwong> JackYu, thanks, 我会整理一下再发给他们，段落格式和现在网页不太一致
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-12
<tedlz123> 我们的QQ群是多少？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-14
<happyaron> ypwong: bug 1465530 is confirmed, we are working on it
<ubot5`> bug 1465530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The description of the installed system is almost entirely in English" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465530
<ypwong> happyaron, great!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-16
<happyaron> ypwong: 1465530 has a patch now, will look at 1506821 now
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-18
<noocl> 0.0
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-10-20
<jiangfuqiao> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-10-16
<cyphermox> sure, I'll try. no guarantees it will be accepted though, as we're only a few days away from release
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-10-17
<cyphermox> happyaron: if there's any way you can approve translation suggestions, it would be the right time. it doesn't look like there's any new translations to take for ubuntukylin: zh_CN has 7 translated (but still 16 untranslated, some of which seem like you'll see some english in the slideshow...), zh_HK is all translated but hasn't changed, and zh_TW is untranslated
<cyphermox> there's a change to sneak in a translation update, but we should be quick
<happyaron> cyphermox: it seems that slideshow-ubuntukylin.pot isn't exported to Launchpad for translation
<happyaron> should I update the po files directly in VCS?
<cyphermox> happyaron: no
<cyphermox> happyaron: I'm not sure what makes you say that, because I clearly see untranslated strings in zh_*
<happyaron> so what to do?
<cyphermox> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntukylin/zh_CN/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<cyphermox> things have suggestions, they should be marked as reviewed or accepted or something
<happyaron> ok the -slideshow-ubuntu package
<cyphermox> I do not think I have access to do that.
<happyaron> will do it now
<happyaron> cyphermox: I think it's good now
<cyphermox> indeed, looks better
<cyphermox> now it depends if it's too late or not :)
<happyaron> ty, :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-10-16
<handsome_feng> cpyhermox: Hi, I remember that you are the members of "ubiquity slideshow", are you?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-10-18
<cyphermox> handsome_feng: I am
<cyphermox> I missed your ping, there was a typo
<cyphermox> it's about the first slide of the slideshow, isn't it?
<cyphermox> I'm afraid it's too late :/
<handsome_feng> cyphermox: Hi, yes, and I think so it's too late, so maybe take a SRU after release
<cyphermox> handsome_feng: a SRU won't help you there unfortunately
<cyphermox> SRU is no use for release when it's not an LTS -- we don't rebuild new images
<cyphermox> well
<cyphermox> you can start the live image, run update-manager, and then run ubiquity, but I do not think people really do that
